# Car won't turn over



## gavinudall (Dec 7, 2005)

i have a 94 altima gxe that will not start. battery power is fine, starter sounds fine. everything sounds normal when i try to start it up, but it just won't turn over. (it has gas) any suggestions?? thanks!!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

you need to give up a little more information than that for this type of diagnosis. First off. do you mean actually turn over? as in you are just hearing click(s)? If you are hearing clicks is it just 1 or rapid clicking? or is the motor turning over and just not starting up? Also, how are you checking your batteries power level? I should be able to tell you whats up with that info.


----------



## gavinudall (Dec 7, 2005)

it was the fuel pump. thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> you need to give up a little more information than that for this type of diagnosis. First off. do you mean actually turn over? as in you are just hearing click(s)? If you are hearing clicks is it just 1 or rapid clicking? or is the motor turning over and just not starting up? Also, how are you checking your batteries power level? I should be able to tell you whats up with that info.


 I know I should be in the Sentra forum for this questions, but I have a 96 sentra that the engine is turning over but just not starts up. I'll had this mothballed for about 1 year on the side of my driveway and this spring I plan on bringing it back to life. Any suggestion on where to look first for this problem? 

Frank


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

If the Sentra's been sitting a while, I'd take the battery to AutoZone and have them check it under load.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I would get the battery tested also. Also check all the connectoins to make sure they are clean and tight. The battery probably lost its charge, it might be ok it might not depending on quality and age. After that let us know if its clicking (one single or rapid) or its not firing up but turning over, or if its just dead and not doing anything.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> I would get the battery tested also. Also check all the connectoins to make sure they are clean and tight. The battery probably lost its charge, it might be ok it might not depending on quality and age. After that let us know if its clicking (one single or rapid) or its not firing up but turning over, or if its just dead and not doing anything.



Okay its my fault for leaving out some information. Because the Sentra is mothballed for close to a year now, I disposed of the battery, so currently there isn't one it. Okay before I get wise crack comments back for you guys, as to know wounder the car isn't starting.. hahah. The reason I mothballed the car is because sometimes the engine would crank over and run fine and other times it would just keep cranking and never fully turn over and there be a oder of gas. Its because of this unreliability, I stored the car.
Over this summer I took the new battery out of my Altima and placed it in the sentra, After 10 minutes of cranking it, the engine turned over. I let if run for 30 minutes and then removed the battery and restored the car

At first I thought the starter was gone, but I don't think its the case. I'm thinkinf its either a clogged fuel injector or the spark plug gasket is shot and oil is getting in there. Any suggestions?

Frank


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Frank,

After cranking it check the plugs. They should have fuel on them if the injector is working. Also see if they are oil fouled. After that check if you are getting a decent spark - maybe you have a weak coil.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> Frank,
> 
> After cranking it check the plugs. They should have fuel on them if the injector is working. Also see if they are oil fouled. After that check if you are getting a decent spark - maybe you have a weak coil.



You know I never thought about looking at the ignition coil, that could be it. I know when it was cranking I tak out the plugs and they be soaking in gas. Thanks for the advice, I test out the ignition coils soon enough.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

You might want to check out the MAF while you're at it. Car won't start when circuit is open - check for loose or corroded terminals.


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> You might want to check out the MAF while you're at it. Car won't start when circuit is open - check for loose or corroded terminals.


is that the same case for altimas? and if so, would it prevent the injectors from pulsing? the fuel pump on my car works, and its getting spark so i'm thinking its injectors, but i kinda doubt they would all go out at once.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Frank is the Sentra a GA16 or an SR20?

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Frank is the Sentra a GA16 or an SR20?
> 
> Troy



Hey Troy-sorry for the delay, I had to dig the snow out from around the car. But its a GA16.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Frank, 
Check for any codes after cranking it but don't turn the key off. The ECU is in the same location as the Altima and has the same procedure to enter diagnostic mode. Also, check fuse 26 (7.5A) in the fuse block. This the start signal power for the ECU. You can get the manual at the same place you got the Altima manual.

Troy


----------

